# Where can I find 20 MIL Polypropylene (plastic sheeting)?



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

think you'll find 15mil at any pro const supply house,,, we had it spec'd on a couple bldg mats,,, got out of using it 'cause the guys next door used 6mil,,, NEVER use pro & either apron store in the same sentence :whistling2:


----------

